# low temp hydraulic oil



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

What type of hydraulic oil is anyone using in a truck with central hydraulics? This is the first year for a new truck with this set-up and on zero degree mornings the controls are very sluggish. Can low temp plow pump oil be used to help the viscosity or is something else better?? Thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's a baited question.

It varies, what are we talking about,
Central hydraulics covers a lot of ground.

What is it on, and what does the mfg recommend?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1976590 said:


> That's a baited question.
> 
> It varies, what are we talking about,
> Central hydraulics covers a lot of ground.
> ...


The central hydraulics is on a 2007 Chevy 3500 dump. A hydraulic pump driven by a belt off the engine provides hydraulics for all operations of the plow, both up/down and angle. It also provides pressure for the tailgate spreader and the dump body.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.petroleumservicecompany.com/cold-weather-hydraulic-fluid.html

Read this page.. You will need to know what is specified for your system and use a low temp oil that has the correct specs.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I installed a heating element in my hydro reservoir that I spliced in with my block heater plug. So when I plug my truck in, it heats engine and hydro fluid. The pump still squalls when super cold and I first kick in the pto, but I now spin spinner with auger set at zero and get fluid circulating while I'm loading snow blower and walk behind spreader, all with truck still plugged in. By the time I have everything loaded and windows cleared, the fluid had circulated for about 5 mins. and gotten system warmed up slightly. You might give that a try. I bought the heater from a local company called Force America.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

A 10w Hydraulic/trans oil is probably what you will use. Engine oil has better wear characteristics than hyd. oil but is more expensive. If you're in a super cold environment you can even use a 5w.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

This is what I run, so far so good but I haven't run it long, I can tell you it's the only Cat approved oil that will work in the new M series graders up north where I work. It's the XL lo temp, 0-20w and has a -60F pour point. 
http://lubricants.petro-canada.ca/en/products/570.aspx
Typical Performance data


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I run AGIP ISO/AW 15W in all my clutch pump truck builds. I use to be able to get 10W but low sales volume got it cancelled. It's pricey but worth it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

AW 32 should be fine, always used it. Let it warm up just like an engine.

Never run anything but.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1988085 said:


> AW 32 should be fine, always used it. Let it warm up just like an engine.
> 
> Never run anything but.


This is what we run in all of our trucks.


----------

